# CVA Kodiak muzzleloader



## muley34 (Oct 11, 2007)

I own a Kodiak muzzleloader I have shot 100 grains for the last few years for deer. I am thinking about using it for an elk hunt and was wondering if 100 grains was not enough. Should i go up to 150?


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I shoot the Buckhorn Magnum and use the 265 grain saboted T/C bullet with 100 grains of Triple Se7en. Had complete passthrough on my buck last year, so I would imagine great results on elk. However, elk are larger, tougher animals and that 150 grains of powder might just be the cat's pajamas.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

i as well have the cva buckhorn and im shooting 100grains of powder and a 245grain bullet and i shot my deer from 218 yards and dropped it so i think you will be fine. just my 2 cents


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I also had a pass through shot this year on my deer using 100 grains. I think 150 is just extra powder that does nothing but clog up the gun more. My suggestion is that you go to the range and shoot both. Compare cleaning and accuracy and decide from there. If you are still shooting tight groups and the fouling isnt too bad, shoot 150. If your accuracy is not as good, you would do better with 100 grns in the right spot I think.


----------

